# where can I buy loose swarovski crystals?



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Swarovski crystals contain lead?*

 I WOULD LIKE TO NOW WHERE I CAN GET THE BEST DEAL ON LOOSE SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS AND WHAT IS THE MOST POPULAR SIZE FOR PUTTING ON TEES SHIRTS? THANKS I WOULD APPRECIATE THIS INFORMATION!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Swarovski crystals contain lead?*

Shelly...you can by those from several places on the net. one of them is rhinestoneguy.com in LA you have to check around. The swarovski prices went up 4% in March..so Ceczh stones are cheaper. I use a good quality Korean stone for most of my shirts..Most don't know the difference and it is hard to tell when you get a good stone...for those I use dazzleurself.com also in LA


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Swarovski crystals contain lead?*



charles95405 said:


> Shelly...you can by those from several places on the net. one of them is rhinestoneguy.com in LA you have to check around. The swarovski prices went up 4% in March..so Ceczh stones are cheaper. I use a good quality Korean stone for most of my shirts..Most don't know the difference and it is hard to tell when you get a good stone...for those I use dazzleurself.com also in LA


What brand of korean do you use? I have some, but you can tell the difference in the swarovski and the korean ones if they are next to each other. I don't even think they would have to be close. The swarovskis shine more.


----------

